# Tissot Tissonic F300



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one arrived from Roy today







What a dial!









My hummer collection is expanding started ...














Thanks Roy!










Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice that Paul.

Thanks to Roy I seem to be growing my timex electric collection.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your Welcome, I bought it for myself to wear and never did.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> I bought it for myself to wear and never did


And there was I thinking it was for your personal collection Roy









Congratulations, Paul. Nice dial but just not me.

Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It was Si but since I bought the Aquanautic why would I need any other watch ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> It was Si but since I bought the Aquanautic why would I need any other watch


For those rare times you dont want to look like a rapper..


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm sure Roy told you, Paul, but the Tissot has been recently serviced - and the dreaded date wheel had gone. Another Tissot had to go to tuning fork heaven so that yours could live.

Si


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si said:


> I'm sure Roy told you, Paul, but the Tissot has been recently serviced - and the dreaded date wheel had gone. Another Tissot had to go to tuning fork heaven so that yours could live.
> 
> Si
> 
> ...


I forgot about that Si, thank you for reminding me and letting Paul know.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Si said:


> I'm sure Roy told you, Paul, but the Tissot has been recently serviced - and the dreaded date wheel had gone. Another Tissot had to go to tuning fork heaven so that yours could live.
> 
> Si
> 
> ...


Thanks Si, I wasn't aware of that. Are the date wheels on these a problem then?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, the date wheels are a bit delicate and it is very hard to find replacements. Make sure you set it by the instructions here


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The date wheels are plastic, as many ESA movements were.

There is only a problem if you quick set the date when it is close to changing over ie. between 9 pm and 3 am. If you try to quick set around this time then you willl just break the teeth of the wheel.

Having said this it is the same for any quick set movement.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Roy...that is what I thought....it's no worse than any other plastic date wheel...

I didn't notice anything special when I swopped over George's (ESL) movement in his Tissonic here.

Didn't realise I'd own a Tissonic of my own a few weeks later


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The same movement as the Omega f300 then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> The same movement as the Omega f300 then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > The same movement as the Omega f300 then?
> ...


I found the hummer thing a bit scary







never had the confidence to wear them


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Lovely one that Paul, liked it the first time I saw it.

Addictive these "hummers" aren't they.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > The same movement as the Omega f300 then?
> ...


John,

Here is my other F300 hummer...an Omega...same ESA movement as the Tissot.

Was this yours once George?


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

JoT said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


They are alright if they are going OK John. Like anything I suppose.

I have never had the courage to buy an Omega Speedsonic, the tuning fork Speedmaster.









Lets face it they are all a minimum of 30 years old now.

AFAIK the date discs for the F300's are unobtainable now, but if they are working OK now there is no reason they shouldn't go on forever IMO.

Waiting on an IWC tuning fork as we speak.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice Tissot Paul.

Hummers are cool









I'd never even heard one until recently but i'm a definite convert.

I've only got 2 right now an Omega F300 I got off Neil & the Accutron Railroad, Roy had for sale.

I must admit, i'm hooked !

Dave


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Along with a lot of other watches a tuning fork is a must have in your collection, uninqueness and the fact that no one makes one anymore are two good reasons.

The Tissot is certainley a nice one compared to some of the "quirky" Omega Seamasters.

Paul D


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That one was mine Paul - as always, one of the one's that you wish you had kept when you see someone else's photo of it









Now that the sun is out a bit more often, I must get some better photos of the Tissot done.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Did IWC make their own tuning fork movement?

Were there any other designs? I think the ESA was a Bulova made under license.

Si


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Si said:


> Did IWC make their own tuning fork movement?
> 
> Were there any other designs? I think the ESA was a Bulova made under license.
> 
> ...


No I think the one I'm getting has the usual ESA movement, although possibly tarted up a bit.

I'll find out when I get it.

Here's a sellers pic, rose gold case.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool watch Neil.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

ETCHY said:


> Cool watch Neil.
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.









Just received it this morning.

Virtually mint apart from a scratch on the back caused by some ignoramus opening it.

Not the previous owner I hasten to add who had very decently made a point of pointing it out to me and enclosing a photograph.

I'm very pleased with it. It looks fantastic, the pink gold contrasting on its brown crocodile strap. Still has original fish crown and came in a really nice black leather IWC box.

A nice little buy with the dollar at a nice low value.









BTW the movement is a 12 jewel ESA with an IWC plaque and Geneva striping, so they made a bit of an effort.


----------

